# Cool creatures



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Simple thread idea here. Post any images/videos/info regarding cool or wierd creatures found today or from prehistoric times. (Posted here because nature)

First off we have the Titanoboa:







Known typically as "motherfucking huge snake from prehistoric times." It just makes me wonder what it'd be like if such creatures were around today. And here we have an artist's impression:






And another image that is most likely fake, but it gives you a good idea of how big this thing is:






And now we have this bitch:

[video=youtube;xry342A-utI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xry342A-utI[/video]

AFAIK, it came from those wierd dark (scary) parts of the ocean that aren't quite explored. But come to think of it, this is probably how eastern dragon myths came about, as myths are generally a product of years of exaggeration. Someone probably saw one of these ancient frilled sharks all those years ago, and then hey-ho, we have those myths. The same could be said for dragon lore in ye olde england, which likely came about from discovery of skeletons, IMO. Just look at the different species of dinosaur found in England. Nearly a thousand years ago, you'd pass off those skeletons as the reptilian/serpertine beasts of legend, wouldn't you? The discovery these "dragons" becomes history, history becomes legend, and then legend becomes myth. And then in modern times, myth becomes fact, yet we're not sure if the myths and the facts are related to each other. 

Anyway, anybody else know of any cool natural wonders?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey! We've got a Palentoloy thread in another forum I visit.
Anyway:




No thread about scary prehistoric critters is complete without a Megalodon. How big was it? See bellow:






Also:









That's gold horror movie material right there.

I'll look for more later.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I have a picture of me as a 9-year-old chillin' next to a Megalodon's jaw fossil.

Also some Megalodon badassery:






I am absolutely _terrified _of sharks. Though, just look at that ancient frilled shark in the video I posted. The ocean is so vast, so deep, and it really keeps its secrets hidden and hidden well. I just wonder what incredible things could possibly be found!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2011)

It's a mammal and it lays eggs.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/02/080229101002.htm
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100630/full/news.2010.322.html
http://www.fossils-facts-and-finds.com/spinosaurus.html


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

Anglerfish. The badassest fish in the world (anglerfish)





Now take a look at this mean motherhubbard (Murena)





Fishy tale this is, so have a see-thru head (barreleye fish)





"Enough with the fishes please" NO Get more instead. (Stingray)





Okay, i'll get on the ground already..with fishes. This bastard can breathe air. (Lungfish)





Glow in dark scorpions. Cool eh?





WASPS. I don't need to tell you more about these little devils. They have no purpose but to sting people.





And i conclude this part of cool creatures list with something that flies. (eurasian eagle owl)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought I should add this [video=youtube;9t7E4amWDqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t7E4amWDqI[/video]


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Megalodons. It's about Mosasaurs













I believe they are a little smaller than Megalodons, but they were probably a hell of a lot faster and would hunt in the shallow waters we'd be more likely to go into as humans. They also seem like they hunted in packs of the damn things which is even more terrifying. I'm scared of sharks too, but fucking MOSASAURS.


----------



## ADF (Nov 14, 2011)

No idea what the species name is.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Also 




ADF said:


> No idea what the species name is.


armadillo lizard


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The ocean is so vast, so deep, and it really keeps its secrets hidden and hidden well. I just wonder what incredible things could possibly be found!


Hehehe. Meet siphonophores. They range from eerie and pretty:
[yt]AqRyg-6nnS4[/yt]

To nightmare inducing:
[yt]RWUC__f4dks[/yt]

The longest species can be up to 50 meters long. The highly venomous Portuguese Man O'War, often called a jellyfish, is actually a type of siphonophore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


>



...What is that?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ...What is that?




modern day one of these


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ...What is that?


Cassowary. Australia's nightmare ostriches. (Everything is worse in Australia.) They can disembowel a man with one kick, are incredibly aggressive, and run ridic fast. If I recall correctly, they're one of the only animals Steve Irwin was afraid to mess with, along with hippos.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ...What is that?


Cassowary :] they're cool but kind of dangerous and they live in New Zealand



Ad Hoc said:


> (Everything is worse in Australia.)


Cant chill out in the yard cus bullet ants will kill you
can't go hiking cus a cassowary or kangaroo will attack you
can't go swimming cus of the insane marine life
can't get a date cus Australia has reportedly the worst men of any nation
fuck


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

doublepost


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Zomg, Cassowary chicks are the cutest things ever.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Zomg, Cassowary chicks are the cutest things ever.
> 
> [picture]


_This is the spawn of murder. _


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Zomg, Cassowary chicks are the cutest things ever.


Some people are monsters to chicks


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Tuatara!






They have not one but two rows of upper 'teeth', which are not in fact teeth at all but sharp bony points growing directly out of the upper jaw. Since they can't replace these, they end up having to prey on softer animals as the 'teeth' end up completely smooth. They can live to over 100 years old, and an 111-year old male was even capable of producing offspring. Way to go, dude!


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Zomg, Cassowary chicks are the cutest things ever.


It is cute but I can see the _murder_ in it's eyes.

I'd still hug it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a baby foof


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

As a kid Platybelodon used to be fascinating. Still is really.





inostrancevia is pretty cool.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Platybelodon



Holy shit, what the shuddering bumfuck is _that?_ That almost makes a platypus look normal!


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

ADF said:


> No idea what the species name is.
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1051/armliz.jpg


Usually not a big fan of reptiles, but I want one of these now D:
I have nothing to post so I'm just gonna watch this thread to see some cool stuff maybe.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Sugar Gliders and Axlotls are both so adorable!


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> *Axolotl



Oh god yesyesyes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always been quite interested in the Postosuchus.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


>


They have a pouch. So weird.

And the noises they make are goddamn awful. But I love them still.
[video=youtube;aw87M8MVGBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw87M8MVGBM&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;NvdwR4Zw0nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvdwR4Zw0nU&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]
[video=youtube;1Lrefe1Q2SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lrefe1Q2SA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

Aaaaahhhhh Sugar Gliders... That thing is adorable <3


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> They have a pouch. So weird.
> 
> And the noises they make are goddamn awful. But I love them still.



Can you diferentiate between attack noises and "normal" noises?


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Holy shit, what the shuddering bumfuck is _that?_ That almost makes a platypus look normal!








Ignore the shit about living mammoths, but look at the elephant lineage pictures. Again, the text is full of bullshit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Aaaaahhhhh Sugar Gliders... That thing is adorable <3



WANT.






Don't forget 

SLOW LORIS

[video=youtube;g9f-6jygRJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9f-6jygRJk[/video]

Eurguheruuhguhuhuhuhu <3 ;;


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> SLOW LORIS


If their elbows didn't secrete poison I would get one D:


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 14, 2011)

I was going to post the transforming owl video, but I saw it in another thread and that's probably what inspired this thread. 

So, instead...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y

Also, how embed video on FAF?

ED: v Neat-o, thanks.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> I was going to post the transforming owl video, but I saw it in another thread and that's probably what inspired this thread.
> 
> So, instead...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y = [noparse][yt]VjE0Kdfos4Y[/yt][/noparse] =
[yt]VjE0Kdfos4Y[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 14, 2011)

Deinonychus is pretty cool. And this is the best thread in the den


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 14, 2011)

Uh-oh, Helicoprion


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Uh-oh, Helicoprion
> 
> [img=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_W__6OxT4usI/THx7AJl4t-I/AAAAAAAAIRU/UU5VHNCTzcM/s1600/A10.+Whorl-tooth+Shark+[Helicoprion].jpg]



It's not working now.
Also, here's an alternative for the helicoprion: 





Apparently, the model wit the spiral mouth would've been pretty inefficient for hunting. Nobody's completely sure on its anatomy, though.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Onnes (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread needs more arachnids. Have a decorative camel spider.






Not actually an arachnid, but the extinct giant sea scorpion is also pretty impressive. Fossils indicate they grew larger than an adult human.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 14, 2011)

Israfur- I LOVE GULPER EELS!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty snake:


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

You losers wanna see sme badass shit?

Google Liopleurodon
Then, look at this shit
[yt]X7uw5HLMuP0[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

A blobfish. Awww, look at the poor thing.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Thylacoleo Carnefex 













A jaguar weighs about the same as a thylacoleo, but the head sizes and jaw sizes are vastly different: (left is a jaguar skull, right is a thylacoleo).





Pound for pound, _Thylacoleo carnifex_ had the strongest bite of any mammal species living or extinct; a 220 lb thylacoleo had a bite comparable to that of a 550 lb african lion. It also had extremely strong forelimbs, with retractable catlike claws, a trait previously unseen in marsupials. Thylacoleo also possessed enormous hooded claws set on large semi-opposable thumbs, which were used to capture and disembowel prey.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Camel spiders... I heard they can be kept as housepets, and they'd learn to respond to their name.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Israfur- I LOVE GULPER EELS!


I know!! They used to scare me shitless when I was lil but now they're neat to me. In a halloween-ish kind of way haha.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2011)

Alligator Snapping Turtles-They will haunt your nightmares


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Thylacoleo Carnefex


That is the ugliest thing I've ever seen
It's like the cat version of a Dunkleosaurus.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 14, 2011)

Viperfish:






Also, best mating dances in the world.  Birds of paradise:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dx2CUMtZ-0


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Dunkleosaurus.


I love armored fishes! <3






Andrewsarchus




Entelodont


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Those snappers........ I had a neighbor with a Jack Russell that actually swam out to a snapper the size of a car tire and took the fish right out of her mouth. She swam back to shore and carried the fish to the porch.

The snappers in our lake get big enough to snap a sapling in half.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

this is a fuckin bad ass animal
[yt]Lf1IJa5PlqU[/yt]


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That bird looks like a giant fucking cat toy


----------



## Cyril (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://cdn.worldoffemale.com/wp-content/gallery/sugar-gliders/sugar-glider-7.jpg


OMG I NEED ONE OF THESE THINGS


Gibby said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9f-6jygRJk


HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG

I AM GIGGLING LIKE A LITTLE GIRL THANKS TO THIS VIDEO
WHY YOU SO CUTE, LITTLE LORIS? <3


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Andrewsarchus



http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/archives/925


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Crown of thorns starfish.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Crown of thorns starfish.


OH FUCK. Imagine stepping on that


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Alligator Snapping Turtles-They will haunt your nightmares



Imagine this thing clamping down on your dick when you go to take a piss in the woods


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OH FUCK. Imagine stepping on that


You just made me imagine my foot getting impaled on that, that's not a pleasant image..


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

A conus. Believe it or not, it's pretty poisonous.





A goblin shark.





Baskin shark.





Last but not least, the dumbo octopus.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Cousin sliced her foot on a zebra muscle before, splayed it wide open.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyril said:


> OMG I NEED ONE OF THESE THINGS



I have two sugar gliders c: Brothers, Toby and Ollie. They're going to be 7 years old this March. I love them so much. Ollie is playful, and Toby is VERY affectionate.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> You just made me imagine my foot getting impaled on that, that's not a pleasant image..


I bet each spine has little barbs pointing in the opposite direction. Now imagine pulling out each spine and a little bit of skin from inside your foot gets pulled out with it


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I bet each spine has little barbs pointing in the opposite direction. Now imagine pulling out each spine and a little bit of skin from inside your foot gets pulled out with it


I don't think I want to. I'll never set foot in a ocean anyways any further than the shallow waters on a beach, nothing spooks me more than what lies in the darkness below.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I don't think I want to. I'll never set foot in a ocean anyways any further than the shallow waters on a beach, nothing spooks me more than what lies in the darkness below.



Darkness you say?
Straight from there, a dragon fish:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I don't think I want to. I'll never set foot in a ocean anyways any further than the shallow waters on a beach, nothing spooks me more than what lies in the darkness below.



If I had the chance to go to the Dark Zone of the ocean in a submersible, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Awwww Tiger! Do you have a pouch for them so you can carry them about with you??? Hehe I adore suggies.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I don't think I want to. I'll never set foot in a ocean anyways any further than the shallow waters on a beach, nothing spooks me more than what lies in the darkness below.


To be honest, a lot of the things way deep down are very small and would probably be too scared to ever g near you


..unless...
you're talking about Sleeper Sharks...
Giant, grey shark, called a "Sleeper Shark" because it looks like it's sleeping and moves around very slow. Can get up to 15 feet in length and there have been remains of Reindeer and Polar Bears found in their stomachs.
Although they're mostly scavengers, I wouldn't doubt for a second that they'd try eating live prey.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> If I had the chance to go to the Dark Zone of the ocean in a submersible, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


Not saying it wouldn't be interesting, it's just the mystery of what's at the bottom and such that irks me.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Darkness you say?
> Straight from there, a dragon fish:
> http://madmikesamerica.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/black-dragonfish1.jpg


He has a horrified look on his face which I could see being turned into a meme.

The "DO NOT WANT" fish.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> To be honest, a lot of the things way deep down are very small and would probably be too scared to ever g near you
> 
> 
> ..unless...
> ...



Here's one:




also known as "Greenland shark".


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> Awwww Tiger! Do you have a pouch for them so you can carry them about with you??? Hehe I adore suggies.



I do, I bought a special zippered pouch from Sun Coast Sugar Gliders (pretty much all of my glider specific needs have been from there, like their wheel and the sandpaper lining). My mom actually had to expand it, though, it wasn't really big enough for both of them. So now it's a nice big fleece pouch, and a little blanket of red fleece is in there to snuggle up with. And back when  was a huuuge book person, I'd wear a heavy sweatshirt and they would sleep under my arm in the sweatshirt.

They're so much fun, I feel bad for not letting them out as much as I'd like to. :c I can tell they're aging, though, because they very slightly are dragging their hind legs (or it could be Hind Leg Paralysis, but I highly doubt it because I've kept them on a very strict diet from Day 1).

But yeah. So many great times and wonderful memories with them, and hopefully a few years more <3


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Darkness you say?
> Straight from there, a dragon fish:
> http://madmikesamerica.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/black-dragonfish1.jpg



Looks like a new product from Bad Dragon.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Looks like a new product from Bad Dragon.



Not even they are as a creepy as to produce that and expect it to sell.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


>



SHE KNOWS.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> SHE KNOWS.



Curiously, I just PM'ed Snowfox on that fish with a "DO NOT WANT" text bellow it.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Tardigrades, aka "water bears".









CopyPasta From Wikipedia:
Tardigrades occur over the entire world, from the high Himalayas[SUP][4][/SUP] (above 6,000 metres (20,000 ft)), to the deep sea (below 4,000 metres (13,000 ft)) and from the polar regions to the equator. Tardigrades are able to survive in extreme environments that would kill  almost any other animal. Some can survive temperatures of close to absolute zero (âˆ’273 Â°C (âˆ’459 Â°F)),[SUP][6][/SUP] temperatures as high as 151 Â°C (304 Â°F), 1,000 times more radiation than other animals,[SUP][7][/SUP] and almost a decade without water.[SUP][8][/SUP]  Since 2007, tardigrades have also returned alive from studies in which  they have been exposed to the vacuum of outer space in low earth orbit,  and in 2011 some were sent into deep space on a Russian interplanetary probe.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Tardigrades!








IT WILL SUCK UP YOUR SOUL


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the little squishy waterbears!!!!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

AKA SATAN


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

You know what kills people? Bacteria. Boiling temperatures. Temperatures only 1 degree above absolute zero. Lack of water for decades. Lack of air. Being in the vacuum of space. Thousands of pounds of pressure.

You know what doesn't kill a tardigrade? _All of those things._


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> You know what kills people? Bacteria. boiling temperatures. Temperatures only 1 degree above absolute zero. Lack of water for decades. Lack of air. Being in the vacuum of space.
> 
> You know what doesn't kill a tardigrade? _All of those things._



p sure waterbears are the most badass creature


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 14, 2011)

I gotta say, the 8'+ catfish living in the ruins of Chernobyl are pretty fuckin' boss.
Eight foot long radioactive catfish. _Dang_.

Chernobyl's eagles, elk, and wolves are pretty neat too.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


>



Behold! Evolution's most perfect creature! Presence the life of the tomorrow!


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

ummmm......


----------



## morphology (Nov 14, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, _Deinococcus radiodurans_, also known as the world's most radiation-resistant bacteria. These tiny Supermen can take 5000 Grays (Gy, or 100 rads) without any losses and can take up to 15,000 Grays with a 37% viability.  By comparison, it takes 5 Grays to kill a person.  They are also extremely resistant to dessication.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

morphology said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, _Deinococcus radiodurans_, also known as the world's most radiation-resistant bacteria. These tiny Supermen can take 5000 Grays (Gy, or 100 rads) without any losses and can take up to 15,000 Grays with a 37% viability.  By comparison, it takes 5 Grays to kill a person.  They are also extremely resistant to dessication.



Hey guess what, tardigrades can do that too :3


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

morphology said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, _Deinococcus radiodurans_, also known as the world's most radiation-resistant bacteria. These tiny Supermen can take 5000 Grays (Gy, or 100 rads) without any losses and can take up to 15,000 Grays with a 37% viability.  By comparison, it takes 5 Grays to kill a person.  They are also extremely resistant to dessication.


AWESOME.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## morphology (Nov 14, 2011)

Tarigrades can resist radiation, but only up to 4000 Grays.  Though I think Tarigrades have Deinococcus schooled in the extreme cold, pressure, and air categories.

I smell the idea for a buddy-cop movie!



> _One's a diplococci who can take radiation like a brick house,
> One's a microscopic animal who doesn't play by the rules
> Together, they fight crime... in EXTREME ENVIRONMENTS!_
> 
> ...



And it will be directed by Michael Bay.  Exploding petri dishes everywhere.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

morphology said:


> Tarigrades can resist radiation, but only up to 4000 Grays.  Though I think Tarigrades have Deinococcus schooled in the extreme cold, pressure, and air categories.
> 
> I smell the idea for a buddy-cop movie!
> 
> ...



Someone should draw this for The Adventures of FAF. Or into an actual TV series. But then, they'd probably be declared Mary-Sues and the show would flunk :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

I know HE is not a species, but this is a thread for awesome creatures, and Lt-Gen Sir Adrian Carton de Wiart deserves a spot right next to the tardigrade based on his levels of sheer badassery.

Some links you should probably read because this man is a GOD.
http://www.cracked.com/funny-5702-adrian-carton-de-wiart/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Carton_de_Wiart


----------



## morphology (Nov 14, 2011)

"Your waterbear-sona is too overpowered!  Make an actually flawed character, like my anime warrior half-angel vampire wolf."

Edit: that _eyepatch_.  That guy's so manly just looking at the picture caused my couch to turn into a grizzly bear.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

I know Sir Adrian Carton de Wiart.

He is my hero. <3

Just looking at him makes me need a shave.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW WHY ARE MY COOL IMAGES BREAKIGN
sigh
SCREAMS*


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2011)

Y'all bitches never seen an Aerodactyl.





#142, bitches. :v


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6853886 Reminded me there was such a creature, which led me to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp
Half-inch exploding punch!!!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 15, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6853886 Reminded me there was such a creature, which led me to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp
> Half-inch exploding punch!!!!!



Don't forget the Pistol Shrimp too :3


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> also known as "Greenland shark".


Aye, those things are poisonous to eat :[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Praying Mantis. My fave insect after wasps.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2011)

MY favorite insect, along with gay shit like butterflies and moths.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> MY favorite insect


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


>


Pwned. But the mantis can't help you with your mosquito problem!
These are extinct, but still cool.
Nice reconstruction!
Spacefaring variant


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 15, 2011)

Utahraptors. They're awesome. Just as awesome is how dinosaurs have changed since I was a kid. First I thought Tyrannosaurs dragged their tails, then I saw Jurassic Park. Recently, it's believed that most Theropods (at least the ones closest to birds) had feathers.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Utahraptor_ostrommaysorum.png


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love this thread for the amount of Prehistoric creatures talk, and for once a course I'm taking in school is relevant somewhere


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

Cactus humpus is a rare and endangered species


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

Orchid Mantis:











Behold the Candiru. This Amazon fish will swim up your piss-hole and cause extreme pain.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Cactus humpus is a rare and endangered species




Never before has a cactus humpus been studied in its natural habitat. This is rare, rare footage. Be quiet and still and do not approach the cactus humpus. It may become aggressive.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Never before has a cactus humpus been studied in its natural habitat. This is rare, rare footage. Be quiet and still and do not approach the cactus humpus. It may become aggressive.



Beware it spits acid


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn that orchid mantis is beautiful.
I had forgotten it's existence totally x3


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Damn that orchid mantis is beautiful.
> I had forgotten it's existence totally x3


Oh I dore them so much! I tried to make an orchid mantis anthro in the past, but that's proven to be.. really not easy. D: *flunk*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn that cactus humpus is beautiful.
I had forgotten it's existence totally x3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Beware it spits acid



Protective goggles and gloves are advised when dealing with a live specimen.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh I dore them so much! I tried to make an orchid mantis anthro in the past, but that's proven to be.. really not easy. D: *flunk*


Insects in general are hard to anthropomorph..isize But still, if one made a good anthro Orchid Mantis, I'd most definitely make a 'sona out of it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Insects in general are hard to anthropomorph..isize But still, if one made a good anthro Orchid Mantis, I'd most definitely make a 'sona out of it.



That reminds me, I should totally make a baby cassowary 'sona.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That reminds me, I should totally make a baby cassowary 'sona.


I shall make adult one >:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I shall make adult one >:3



Adult cassowary art.


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

Trogdor? :V


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> #142, bitches. :v


Skyrim. Awesome.


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

the wooly mammoth.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Nov 16, 2011)

Alligator Gar





or, why you shouldn't go swimming in rivers in the South.  These things are also capable of breathing air for up to two hours.


Glyptodon




nothing quite says "fuck you" like an armadillo the size of a tank.

Gorgonopsid




basically a bear with bigger teeth.

Megaloceros




a deer with horns bigger than you

Bullockornis




10 feet tall and carnivorous, aka "Demon Duck of Doom" 

Vampire Squid




They also sparkle


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 16, 2011)

Fuck yes at Diatrymas
Flightless but will still catch you and fuck you up


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 16, 2011)

Amphicoelias fragillimus, bitches!






190 feet long.
Here it is to scale with a human.


----------



## BRN (Nov 16, 2011)

israfur said:


> Skyrim. Awesome.


Pokemon....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Amphicoelias fragillimus, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I was thinking Diplodocus was a big one. o.e


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2011)

So many dinosaurs D:
Damn. I knew it would cost me when I chose not to be interested enough to learn about dinosaurs properly.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 16, 2011)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Alligator Gar



gar are actually very peaceful :/


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> gar are actually very peaceful :/



This.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> This.


There's a button for that under the user info tab.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 16, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There's a button for that under the user info tab.



I can't click it due to a glitch in the website. I know it is there. It gives me a 505 or something


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I can't click it due to a glitch in the website. I know it is there. It gives me a 505 or something


If that happens, just wait. It has registered that you this'd it. It will show up really fast


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 16, 2011)

Balrog ftw






And I know you all would like to forget this movie exists but this is a pretty epic mount. I love the sounds it made and the way it moved <3


----------



## Onnes (Nov 16, 2011)

The cuttlefish must be the dick of the cephalopod world. 

[yt]mGMT99i00M4[/yt]


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 16, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The cuttlefish must be the dick of the cephalopod world.


The ninja and harlequin too.




The flamboyant cuttlefish. This little guy doesn't really swim much, because he's too bust strutting around on the sea floor. Only a few inches long, and crazy colorful. You'd think he'd get eaten right away, being so obvious and defenseless. Rather, this is the only-known cuttlefish to have poisonous flesh, the toxin in case being just as lethal as that of the blue-ringed octopus.

And they're cute as hell too :3c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 16, 2011)

The Kraken.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 16, 2011)

While we're on cephalopods, it's impossible to not mention the mimic octopus. They can actually mimic five completely different sea creatures by changing both their coloration and behavior.

[yt]H8oQBYw6xxc[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2011)

Motherfucking gigantoraptor.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 16, 2011)

Speaking of octopuses . . .

[yt]x5DyBkYKqnM[/yt]

(This is really cute.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Speaking of octop*I* . . .



ftfy

*smack*


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ftfy
> 
> *smack*


Nope.


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2011)

neon sea slugs are kinda sparkledogs of the ocean










































http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...166l0l3455l13l12l0l4l4l0l300l1181l2.5.0.1l8l0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2011)

israfur said:


> neon sea slugs are kinda sparkledogs of the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i had a fish tank I'd have these sparklers swimming in it. :v


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 18, 2011)

White-faced Saki monkey.

And the Star-nosed mole.





Yeti crab is better than your boyfriend.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2011)

I 'met' this guy at a presentation at the local ren faire:
[video=youtube;JE8Z5Es-M0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE8Z5Es-M0E[/video]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything is just so... awesome...


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## NobleThorne (Nov 19, 2011)

...


----------



## NobleThorne (Nov 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


>



Ah its Deo, and there's raeg in her eyes


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


>



[video=youtube;7VCKaW5DvM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VCKaW5DvM0&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 19, 2011)

Jesus lizard.




I just ruined someone's horny.


----------



## Renson Zephanias (Nov 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> gar are actually very peaceful :/



CHUCK TESTA


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

http://blog.ctnews.com/dennis/files/2010/12/fisher7.jpg
FISHERCAT. Words cannot describe this badassery. They scream like banshees and managed to make half of the population hate them because they are "ugly." and "dangerous". LOOK AT THAT FACE.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;SwrawcORlp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwrawcORlp0[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> As a kid Platybelodon used to be fascinating. Still is really.



what the shit


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2012)

Peacock Mantis Shrimp
http://oceanproaquatics.com/pics/Peacock_clown_Mantis_Shrimp2.jpg


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh hey, this thread is still around?



> 11-20-2011, 04:02 AM




...oh.


----------

